# Keyloggers



## Stressedandsad (Jan 29, 2014)

Wondering if talking about specific Keyloggers is forbidden here? Trying to find one that is safe and easy to use.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Stressedandsad said:


> Wondering if talking about specific Keyloggers is forbidden here? Trying to find one that is safe and easy to use.


Keylogger for what exactly?


----------



## Stressedandsad (Jan 29, 2014)

Computer tracking of keystrokes.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Stressedandsad said:


> Computer tracking of keystrokes.


This is for Windows. If you have a Mac just go up to products and locate what you want there.

Computer Monitoring Software | PC Monitoring | SPECTOR PRO | SpectorSoft


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I had good luck with Webwatcher.


----------



## Stressedandsad (Jan 29, 2014)

Rowan said:


> I had good luck with Webwatcher.


That's the one I was going to download but then I saw a bunch of negative reviews that said it put a virus on their computer. You had no issues? Did you download directly from their site?


----------



## catsa (Jun 8, 2013)

Both the above mentioned are good and safe. Easy to install, but go thru computer after, anywhere you can look, to check for any signs of it. Especially erase download history and empty trash.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Stressedandsad said:


> That's the one I was going to download but then I saw a bunch of negative reviews that said it put a virus on their computer. You had no issues? Did you download directly from their site?


I used both their keylogger and their mobile phone spyware and never had any problems with either one. Their tech support isn't great, but I only needed that once, so not a major issue. I found both products easy to install and use, and I really liked that I could access the logged information online from anywhere at any time.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

People might get virus warnings because the application has "virus-like" behaviours, just because of what it does. 

C


----------



## Stressedandsad (Jan 29, 2014)

PBear said:


> People might get virus warnings because the application has "virus-like" behaviours, just because of what it does.
> 
> C


Thank you! Where in Canada are you..if you can say?


----------

